# Earthquakes in Dubai?



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guys!

Just wondering, how often does Dubai have earthquakes? I know tremors from Iran are felt in the city but was just wondering how many quakes you guys have experienced? =)


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

otaroproject said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just wondering, how often does Dubai have earthquakes? I know tremors from Iran are felt in the city but was just wondering how many quakes you guys have experienced? =)


Have felt a couple but nothing to write home about as so minor. 

When you see the state of nearby places like Iran and Pakistan after quakes you wonder just how well all the recently built tall buildings here would stand up to a bigger local quake....


----------

